# Picture Unknown Wood



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

This is a picture of the wood I used to turn the bud vase, and hollow form. I think as of now the concensis is that it is willow. The two turnings had different finishes, explaining the difference in color. What do you think it might be? Mitch


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Yep looks like willow to me.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Pete
Thank you Pete. Cheers Mitch


----------

